# Jubilate Deo at Liverpool (Anglican) Cathedral



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

On Saturday 15th October at 12 noon in Liverpool (Anglican) Cathedral a massed choir will perform Robert Howard’s celebratory choral anthem, ‘Jubilate Deo’ (2016). The combined forces of Liverpool Cathedral Choir, and the Cathedral’s three community choirs – Liverpool 64, Gilbert Scott Singers (Youth Choir) and the Junior Choir will be directed by the Cathedral’s Director of Music, Stephen Mannings. The concert will launch the Cathedral’s Liturgy and Music Foundation (LAMF), a charitable fund for music and liturgy at the Cathedral. The event is free and open to all. Free tickets can be obtained via this weblink: https://liverpoolcathedral.beaconforms.com/form/9ef0ecee.

In addition to this performance, on Sunday 30th October, Robert’s ‘God So Loved the World’ (2020) will be performed by Prescot Parish Church Choir for the Feast of All Saints and All Souls at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA. The service will take place at 10am with the choir being conducted by David Kernick and accompanied on piano by the composer.

Prior to these events, Robert’s Harvest choral anthem ‘Glory, Love, and Praise, and Honour’ (2019) to a text by Charles Wesley, will be performed on Sunday 9th October at the 10am Harvest Service at Prescot Parish Church. The work will be performed by Prescot Parish Church Choir, with Tim Hall on organ, and conducted by the composer.


----------

